# Ghost shrimp from petsmart



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Are these saltwater or fresh water fish? I can't find anything about the specific species sold as ghost/glass shrimp at petsmart. Has anyone raised them or know anything about water parameters they live in? I was considering getting a few for my live bearer tank (ph 7.5-8, kh 7-8, gh 10-12, ~78) but am not sure if they will survive. 

If these won't live in fresh water, are there any better kinds of shrimp for these water parameters?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Ghost shrimp are freshwater shrimp. They are very cheap, and somewhat fragile.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I was reading around and it seemed like some were freshwater and others were saltwater depending on the species. LiveAquaria sells them for feeding saltwater fish also so wasn't really sure if water that works for snails and mollies would work for these shrimp or not. I think all shrimp are pretty fragile, but these might be more so since no sellers keep guarantees past 2 weeks on them, but then again from petsmart, you are lucky to get anything to last 2 weeks.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't know there was a saltwater version of the Ghost shrimp. I do know they are used as feeder shrimp, even in saltwater aquariums. If your PetSmart has some, they'll likely be the freshwater shrimp, since, at least my local branch, doesn't keep saltwater inverts. They don't even keep freshwater shrimp, =/.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Don't mix them with other FW shrimp.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Why newt? Do they carry something really bad that will hurt new shrimp or something? I was considering getting a few cherry shrimp as well later, but now am wondering if that would be a bad idea...

Are there any other shrimp to stay away from if you want to keep multiple kinds? I don't really care if they interbreed. I just don't want shrimp murderers or diseases or anything like that.

I don't have any atm, just trying to get together a clean up crew for my main tank other than the snails that came with plants. Was thinking I could get a few shrimp while I get some otos to put in quarantine.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you heard of Amano Shrimp? I swear someone else in this forum has been going on, and on about them. 

I can't find the article I read before, but it had a chart on what some of the more common algae eaters consume. The chart included some snails, fish, and shrimp, each with their specific name. Amano shrimp were at the top of the chart, consuming almost three times as much as an SAE, per shrimp.

They're not pretty, but if you only want them as workers, they're your hardest working, and cheapest labor, since their bioload is very small. Unfortunately, they are not the least expensive, in monetary value, because they are so difficult to breed. For this same reason, most Amano Shrimp are wild caught, and so are also more likely to not survive, because of stress factors. On the upside, they are the hardiest of shrimp.

I never had a problem with Ghost shrimp. I had them with Cherry shrimp, too. But I never did try to breed them, so that may be another reason. Maybe they eat eggs, or offspring.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Anything named Amano is very expensive from my web searches. I remember reading something about ghost/glass shrimp, cherry shrimp, and nerites for a good clean up crew, but I can't seem to find it again. I don't think any shrimp have a massive bioload, or snails for that matter.

I would like to know why newt said not to add them with other shrimp, and want to know what others who raise shrimp have to say about it.

I can get ghost shrimp locally and I think I saw some cherries over at lfs too and would rather get them there where I can return them if necessary. I might do a shrimp bowl with exotic shrimp later, no fish just shrimp, when I have 5$ or more to spend per shrimp.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, then look for them under the names Caridina Japonica, Yamato Numa-Ebi, or Japanese Swamp Shrimp. They're the same thing, but w/o the "Amano" on them. Would that make them cheaper? >.> Lol!

Still, two to three dollars per shrimp is not too bad.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I have seen 5-15 per shrimp depending on species, not necessarily amonos though. i just wish I could get them locally. I was reading about them and I guess they can get aggressive, the ghost shrimp, but who knows maybe one or two would be ok in a 10g to help keep it clean without any other shrimp with them.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Which would be aggressive? The most aggression the Amanos are known for stealing food. They're fast, so they'll get close to a tankmate that's nibbling on something, pick it out, and dart away.

If you were talking about the Ghost shrimp, I can't say I remember seeing anything aggressive from them. But it was several years ago, and that is only my experience. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

All I could find is ghost shrimp might be aggressive towards smaller shrimp or shrimp and baby shrimp. I don't know if they are predator shrimp that will go after fish fry once they get to full size, that would be bad since most fish you get at pet store are pretty small in comparison to a 2 inch shrimp. It sucks they don't sell amonos locally and shipping is usually way more than the cost of a couple shrimp.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

The shop I got them from are in SoCal. They also have some in northern states. And they welcome people to drive up to pick up their orders, if they live nearby.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't live nearby anything other than petsmart/petco and the people in petco are really rude, so I don't like to go there.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ghost shrimp I've found do best on their own. They bully neos from what I've seen.

If anyone wants ghosts in bulk and doesn't mind paying shipping my lfs sells them 10/$1


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I think I might just save up for some bright, colorful neocaridina after I get my mollies and guppies.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just be warned that mollies can and will eat shrimp let's if they find them


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a ton of plants and floaters for them to hide in, I doubt the mollies could eat all the fry if well fed, and if they do I could separate berried females and stick em in 10g qt right?


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

This old but, ghost shrimp are native to florida and some other states, and can be acclimated to almost sw conditioners, but at petsmart they are fw.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

If you want a healthy and steadly growing community, its preferred to put the shrimp alone. Even if well fed, the fish tend to enjoy eating the young.
In addition, the shrimp will be afraid, and will hide all day, so you will rarely see them.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ghost shrimp need a specific tank for breeding, they have a larval stage but can and will best breed in freshwater, but need greenwater and high protein powered foods.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I think I'll just end up with neocaridina shrimp. I don't want ghost shrimp bullying my little guppies or ottos. I can always put the neocaridina in a separate breeding tank if too many shrimplets get eaten.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, I think ghosts are too much of a prob when trying to breed for a colony, it takes like 3 months from hatching to become big enough not to be eaten.
Post pics when you get them


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe next spring after weather warms up before it gets too hot and after financially recovered from christmas and some home repairs that need to be done soon, I might get another tank for them too, not sure yet.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha, so in a year? Haha, I kid I kid, well I am a kid so no clue what youre talking about 
Are you saying for neos or ghosts??


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

As I said before, I'll probably end up with neos because I don't want any shrimp that is predatory. April/May will come soon enough, as long as I am patient and plan well for my shrimpy set up without jumping in over my head without knowing exactly what i need.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

I can vouch for not putting them with other shrimp, they can get larger than the others. They can and WILL outcompete any food that you place in the tank.

The LFS down here sells them 10/$1 if you're having trouble finding them let me know and I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I think my petsmart still has the ghosties, but I doubt I will buy them because of their aggressive behavior unless I stick one of em alone in a small walstad setup or something. Thanks for the info and offers everyone.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for your question mate. I didn't know about this "Ghost Shrimp"! I check their details here:

http://www.petsmart.com/live-pet/live-fish/ghost-shrimp-zid36-15260/cat-36-catid-700002

and understood why they are called "Ghost Shrimp". As they have transparent bodies, we can actually see the food they've eaten being digested. How cool is that?!

After reading several articles about "Ghost Shrimp" I came to know that they are freshwater shrimp. They are seasonal but cheap and most importantly they are fragile.


----------

